# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Πίνετε αναψυκτικά και εμφιαλωμένο νερο! Οι έρευνες έδειξαν οτι κάνουν καλό στα Link

## NetTraptor

Είναι πραγματικά σπαστικό μετά από τόσα χρόνια να μην έχουμε βρει έναν τρόπο που να εξασφαλίζει την στεγανοποίηση των feeder μας.

Το αεροστεγές κλείσιμο μάλλον το έχουμε πετύχει, όμως το υλικό από το οποίο είναι φτιαγμένα τα καπάκια είναι τουλάχιστον ακατάλληλο. Οι περισσότερες προσπαθείς να φτιαχτεί κάτι UV resistant πήγαν απάτες. Mε διάκια ζωής 6 μήνες max τα νεύρα γίνονται τσατάλια μιας και δεν συγχρονίζεται και η ριμάδα η αποσύνθεση τους. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να βάζεις αντίσκηνο στην ταράτσα άμα έχεις να συντηρήσεις 20 λινκ. Τα durastick και durakol είναι δε η τελική κωμωδία του θέματος. The epitome of madness με πάνω από 7 χέρια.

Παρατηρώντας λοιπόν την ταχύτητα αποσύνθεσης διαφόρων υλικών και ύστερα από αναφορές και άλλων (Zabounis, νομίζω και ο ngia έβαζε κάτι τέτοια) σπεύδω να ισχυριστώ ότι το καλύτερο υλικό είναι το PET. Κάποιος πρέπει να μας φτιάξει τέτοια καπάκια.

Μέχρι τότε κάποιοι βόρειοι κόμβοι θα πατεντίασουν και πάλι τα Feeder τους.

Έβαλα στον φούρνο μερικά Feeder με πάτο αναψυκτικού και μονωτικό υλικό sykacril-s ακριλικό μονωτικό για αρμούς αλουμινίου και ρωγμές. Μαλακό άσπρο υλικό που δεν στεγνώνει εντελώς. Βγαίνει σε σωληνάριο για πιστόλι.

Να δω τι άλλη βλακεία θα σκεφτούμε να λύσουμε αυτό το θέμα που σπάει…. Νεύρα. 

Το σήμα δεν επηρεάζεται (το δοκίμασα) οπότε και από αυτή την άποψη.... clear!

IMG_1280.jpg

----------


## θανάσης

Λέρωσες και το πάτωμα !!.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι αλλά βγαίνει εύκολα lol

----------


## sv1jdn

Όταν μιλάνε οι "Αιονόβιοι", εμείς τα "νεούδια" πρέπει να σκάμε...!

Παρ'όλα αυτά, πρίν από σχεδόν δύο χρόνια που άρχισα να διαβάζω αυτό το φόρουμ ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες για feeders -για άλλη φυσικά χρήση, σκάλωσα στο καπάκωμα!

Η λύση στην οποία κατέληξα λέγεται polycarbonate. Πολυκαρβονικό φύλλο δηλαδή σαν και αυτό που είναι σάντουιτς με κενό αέρα ενδιάμεσα, και το βάζουν στα στέγαστρα.
Κατά τους απανταχού ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι το πιο κατάλληλο για μικροκύματα πλαστικό που μπορεί να κολληθεί. (το ptfe, δηλαδή το teflon, είναι πιό καλό αλλά με τις κόλλες δεν τα πάει καλά).

Έσκισα ένα τέτοιο κομάτι στη μέση , το έκοψα στρογγυλό λίγο πιό μεγάλο από το χείλος της χοάνης και το κόλλησα με sikaflex μαύρο που είναι και uv resistant.

Αυτό το feeder και μερικά ακόμη ίδια είναι στην ταράτσα μου από τότε....
Έχω και ένα nvak με το ίδιο καπάκι όμως. Ποτέ δεν ασχολήθηκα απο τότε με καπάκια. Ούτε να τα τσεκάρω χρειάζεται.

Βλέποντας μάλιστα πρόσφατα απο κοντά ένα feeder που έφτιαξα τότε στον str1der ,είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα χρειαστούν τίποτε για χρόνια...

Το πολυκαρβονικό, έχει εγγύηση 10 ετών όχι μόνο για την αντοχή στον ήλιο αλλα και για τη διαύγεια!
Το sikaflex πάλι είναι το αγαπημένο συγκολλητικό, μονωτικό και σφραγιστικό όλων των ιστιοπλόων, σκαφάδων, ψαράδων, παπάδων....κτλ και των επαγγελματιών της μόνωσης.

Αυτά εκτός αν:
1) Απο μικρός ήθελες να γίνεις μπογιατζής
2) Σου αρέσει να ανεβαίνεις στις ταράτσες όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται και να κάνεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
3) Πάντα ήθελες ένα ενυδρείο αλλα η μαμά σου δε σ'άφηνε.
4) Σου αρέσει που κάθε χρόνο τα feeders σου γίνονται weather station. (συννεφιά -3db, βροχούλα -9db, καρεκλοπόδαρα down ο κόμβος )

5) Γουστάρεις το μέλι σαν τρελός!!

@ netTraptor: το sikakryl είναι ακρυλική μαστίχη σφράγισης αρμών. Δεν κάνει, δεν αντέχει, δεν κολλάει καλά σε πλαστικά, θέλει βάψιμο για να αντέξει το νερό. Είναι κάτι σαν το duroprits No 1821 σε παχύρευστο. Εκτός αν έχεις feeders απο σοβά......

----------


## sv1jdn

> Μέχρι τότε κάποιοι βόρειοι κόμβοι θα πατεντίασουν και πάλι τα Feeder τους.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1280.jpg


Υπονοείς κάτι;

Και πρόσεξε το πάτωμα κακομοίρη μου, αν βάλεις κάποιο σοβαρότερο υλικό για το κόλλημα.......έχε μαζί διαλυτικό και κάνε και γρήγορα γιατί μετά δε βγαίνει...

Έεε! και πρόσεξε τα κατοικίδια.... Κολλάνε και αυτά!!!

----------


## nvak

Τελικά σκάνε και τα καινούργια άσπρα καπάκια ? 
Αν απέτυχαν και αυτά, να φτιάξουμε από τεφλόν.

Δεν έχει νόημα να πάμε σε κόλλες.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Τεφλόν και ξεχασμένα απο το 2005...
IMG_2527.jpg

----------


## NetTraptor

sikaflex γνωστή και ως παρμπριζόκολα. Ναι είναι τούμπανο αλλά δεν είχα και ο zabounis μου είπε μπαμπά ότι και η άλλη κάνει μια χαρά. Μου έδωσε και μια μάλιστα... Του έχει κρατήσει καιρό λεει χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Νίκο δεν ξέρω τι υλικό θα βάλουμε πάντως και τα άλλα τρούπια τα βρήκα. Συνεργαστείτε γιατί πλημμυρίζουμε  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> ...Αυτά εκτός αν:
> 1) Απο μικρός ήθελες να γίνεις μπογιατζής
> 2) Σου αρέσει να ανεβαίνεις στις ταράτσες όσο πιο συχνά γίνεται και να κάνεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
> 3) Πάντα ήθελες ένα ενυδρείο αλλα η μαμά σου δε σ'άφηνε.
> 4) Σου αρέσει που κάθε χρόνο τα feeders σου γίνονται weather station. (συννεφιά -3db, βροχούλα -9db, καρεκλοπόδαρα down ο κόμβος )
> 5) Γουστάρεις το μέλι σαν τρελός!!
> ...



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τεφλόν και ξεχασμένα απο το 2005...


Αφού τα έχεις ανάποδα ρε γκαζόζα ... και να μην είχαν τπτ μια χαρά θα ήταν.  ::

----------


## 7bpm

> ... sikaflex μαύρο ...


Την Sikaflex-221 εννοείς ?

Έχω 3-4 tubes από δ' αύτη σε μαύρο αλλά λέει πάνω στο κουτί του για max +20, min +10 Celsius και μέχρι 9 μήνες κάτω από ήλιο. ?!?!?

----------


## 7bpm

> ... ρε γκαζόζα ....


Παρών

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> Αφού τα έχεις ανάποδα ρε γκαζόζα ... και να μην είχαν τπτ μια χαρά θα ήταν.


Ναι βρε πορτοκαλάδα, το ξέρω απλά από άποψη αντοχής στον χρόνο το λέω.
Φύλλο από τεφλον, λαστιχοταινία, λίγο μονωτική και το ξεχνάς.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν ξέρω τι θα βάλουμε! Ειναι κρίμα(ςςςςςςςς) να είμαστε οι μόνοι που έχουμε φτιάξει τέτοια πατέντα Feeder και να την τρώμε από την υγρασία, τα νερά και την αποσύνθεση. WTF? που λέει και το τραγούδι.

----------


## nvak

Επίτηδες δεν κρατάνε πολύ τα καπάκια, για να ανεβαίνετε μια φορά το εξάμηνο ταράτσα γιατί παρασκουριάσατε !!!

Την παμπριζόκολλα την είχα χρησιμοποιήσει στα πρώτα feeder αλλά και αυτή ξεραίνεται και μπάζει. 

Αφού και τα νέα καπάκια δεν κρατάνε, θα βάλλω να φτιάξω από τεφλόν. 
( Έτσι θα επιθεωρείτε τον κόμβο μόνον όταν σαπίσει ο ιστός και βρεθεί στον δρόμο ! )

Μόλις είναι έτοιμα, θα σας ενημερώσω για παραλαβή και κόστος.

----------


## sv1jdn

Συγκολλητικό - στεγανοποιητικό λάστιχο πολυουρεθάνης γενικής χρήσης, για τις περισσότερες εφαρμογές στη ναυτιλία. Κολλά και στεγανοποιεί πολυεστέρα, GRP, μέταλλο, ξύλο κ.ά. σε οριζόντια ή κεκλιμένη επιφάνεια, διατηρώντας την ελαστικότητα του.
ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
• Αντοχή εφελκυσμού: 1,8 N/mm2
• Θερμοκρασία εφαρμογής: +5 C έως +40 C
• Θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας (μόνιμα): -40 C έως +90 C, για μέχρι τέσσερις (4) ώρες +160 C

Αυτό είναι το 291. Το χρησιμοποιούν οι "σκαφάτοι".
Το 221 είναι το οικοδομικό, το οποίο είναι αρκετα φθηνότερο και φυσικά χειρότερο.
Εγώ πια χρησιμοποιώ το construction -D το οποίο είναι τσάμπα αλλά νομίζω οτι βγαίνει μόνο σε σαλάμι για ειδικό πιστόλι.

Παρμπριζόκολλα; Ήμαρτον, καμία σχέση....

----------


## mojiro

Χε... όσο θα μεταβάλονται οι έσω-έξω θερμοκρασίες πάντα θα έχουμε πρόβλημα
1) διαστολή-συστολή που σπάει τις επαφές
2) πρόκληση υγρασίας από τον παγιδευμένο αέρα

Έχετε μήπως υλικά που δεν αντιδρούν στη θερμοκρασίες Ελλάδας;

Άμα λοιπόν δεν έχετε... τότε θα πρέπει να φτιάχνονται έτσι ώστε η έσω-έξω θερμοκρασία να είναι ίδια και το νερό να μην φτάνει στον κυμματοδηγό.

Αφού φτάσαμε να πίνουμε πορτοκαλάδες για να φτιάξουμε ένα feeder, αντί να κρατάμε μόνο τον πάτο και να το στεγανοποιούμε, μήπως να κρατάγαμε σχεδόν όλο το μπουκάλι και να το φοράγαμε σε όλο το feeder χωρίς να το μονώνουμε;

fantalink.jpg
ΟΝΟΜΑ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑΣ: ΦΑΝΤΑΛΙΝΚ
Α/Μ ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑΣ: 23423

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ λέω να αφήνουμε και το καπάκι απο οπού θα περνάμε το aircom+ θα κλειδώνουμε μεσα τα dB και δεν θα πηγαίνουν πουθενά. 
Αν μετά το βάφουμε ολο αυτό μαζί μπλε (η βρούμε ένα μπλε αναψυκτικό για να μην μπαίνουμε και στον κόπο) και το πετάμε στην θάλασσα θα γίνει και "σκαφάτο".
Πατέντα Νο 23424

----------


## nektariosko

Εγω πάντως χρησιμοποιω τα καπακια του nescafe(μεσαίο κουτί) εδω και εναν χρόνο και έχω ηρεμήσει.
Απο κόλλα εχω βάλει μια ακρυλική σιλικονη ..(υγρη βίδα για μένα..)
Δοκιμστε το...

----------


## nvak

Αν φτιάξουμε καπάκια απο τεφλόν θα μας κοστίσουν γύρω στα 12 € το ένα. 
( αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που δεν μπήκαν εξ' αρχής ) 

Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον προχωράμε για κατασκευή 160 κομματιών. 
(Τόσα βγαίνουν από ένα φύλλο τεφλόν των 8mm )

----------


## senius

Όλοι οι προλαλησαντες έχετε δίκιο και σεβαστή η γνώμη σας.
Από την πλατεία Κουμουνδούρου με έξοδα 1 euro ανά feeder, βρήκα την παρακάτω πατέντα, την εφάρμοσα και ηρέμησα (επεξεργασμένο από υλικό: foufoutstik no 6969 σε συνδυασμό με surermantolini):
Feeder sthn ygrasia by senius.JPG

Άλλωστε τα αναψυκτικά παχαίνουν.....
 ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πέρνα το και καμιά δεκαριά χέρια duroflokia.  :: 

@nvak : Θα κάνεις πλάκα φαντάζομαι! καμία άλλη εναλλακτική?

----------


## lambrosk

> Επίτηδες δεν κρατάνε πολύ τα καπάκια, για να ανεβαίνετε μια φορά το εξάμηνο ταράτσα γιατί παρασκουριάσατε !!!
> 
> Μόλις είναι έτοιμα, θα σας ενημερώσω για παραλαβή και κόστος.


 ::  ::

----------


## 7bpm

Έχω κάτι πάτους από Jack Daniels, λες να κάνουν ???

----------


## nvak

> @nvak : Θα κάνεις πλάκα φαντάζομαι! καμία άλλη εναλλακτική?


Δεν κάνω πλάκα. Τόσο πάει το τεφλόν.
Καπάκια από τεφλόν είχαν και τα feeder του John70 (ο πρώτος κατασκευαστής feeder τους 5ghz, όταν ακόμα η μπάντα ήταν παράνομη)
Εκείνα τα feeder, πρέπει να δουλεύουν ακόμα χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Για κάποιον που δεν θέλει να σκαρφαλώνει στον 6μερο ιστό να αλλάζει καπάκια, τα 12€ μπορεί να είναι λογικά μιας και ξενοιάζει.

Σκέφτηκα και το πολυκαρβονικό φύλλο που είναι αρκετά φθηνότερο, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα έχει ευλυγισία στο κούμπωμα και θα σπάζει. 
Αν γίνει χαλαρό θα βγαίνει και θα θέλει κόλλα. 
Και εδώ όμως θα κοστίσουν γύρω στα 5 ευρώ γιατί θα φτιαχθούν στο χέρι.

----------


## senius

Α βρε Νίκο τι μας/τους κάνεις.... Ελεος.....
Αντε, σε λίγο θα βγάζουμε ποιος είναι ο ποιο ειδικός στο ..... πινέλο.... πινελάρισμα...
Σε αναμονή, πριν μας βγει το όνομα μαν.. (και καλά εγω ειμαι γέρος ανθρωπος.... οι άλλοι?)

----------


## fengi1

α ρε ! καπακια και βλακειες.
ετσι λυνεται το προβλημμα. Τα καταργεις.

----------


## NetTraptor

Το είπαμε αυτό, αλλά δεν παίζει πάντα να τα βάζεις ανάποδα.

----------


## antidrasi

> Δεν κάνω πλάκα. Τόσο πάει το τεφλόν.


Νίκο υπάρχουν και άλλα υλικά ανθεκτικά με πολύ μικρότερο κόστος,νομίζω acetal με uv προσμείξεις.
Η λύση σε εμάς έχει δοθεί απο τον gasstyl με κόστος 3 ευρω το καπάκι.

http://gallery.mswn.org/main.php?g2_itemId=1762

----------


## senius

Τελικά όπως πάει, όλα πάλι θα καταλήξουν εδώ :
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=29313&page=1

Και μην πείτε πάλι ... οτι με τρώει....

----------


## ysam

Μόνο και μόνο ο χρόνος που τρως για κάνεις αυτό το πράγμα σου κοστίζει το καπάκι όχι 3 όχι 5 όχι 8 αλλά 50 ευρώ έκαστο. 

Ε ναι λοιπόν σε τρώει πολύ τελικά. Δεν θέλουμε να γίνουμε ΚΑΙ μπογιατζήδες ρε παιδί μου. 

Μπορείς να φτιάξεις καπάκια όπως ο Νίκος με τις πατέντες σου και να μας τα δίνεις τσάμπα όπως κάνει ο Νίκος?

----------


## NetTraptor

Λοιπόν 1 χρόνο μετά και από περίπου 20-30 feeder είχαμε την πρώτη απώλεια. H κόλα δεν άντεξε, άνοιξαν μικρές χαραμάδες και είχαμε υγροποίηση τόση όση χρειάστηκε για να μην αποδίδει σωστά το link. Κάτι και λίγο οι καταρρακτώδης βροχές και τελικά άντε ξανά μανά.

Το υλικό του πάτου πάντως είναι σαν καινούριο. Οπότε πάμε για sikaflex 291

----------


## nvak

Τα τελευταία καπάκια αντέχουν σίγουρα πάνω από χρόνο.

Εξακολουθούν να είναι εύκαμπτα χωρίς σκασίματα. 
Φαίνεται ότι αυτή την φορά μπήκε το προστατευτικό για UV.

(Οι κόλες και τα στεγανωτικά για να μην σκάνε, θέλουν εφαρμογή με γάζα)

----------


## NetTraptor

Σκέφτομαι να λιμάρω λίγο τις άκρες και να βάλω το νέο μονωτικό όταν το παραλάβω...
Αν βρω και ένα απο τα νέα καπάκια θα τα βάλω για Testdrive

----------


## Bill.amd

Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν η πρότασή μου είναι ανεφάρμοστη. 
Αν τα feeder πρέπει να σφραγιστούν για πάντα γιατί δεν δοκιμάζουμε κάτι τέτοιο ( http://www.isomat.gr/%CE%A3%CF%84%CE...tpl/menu-id-61 ) ή κάτι τέτοιο http://www.isomat.gr/%CE%A3%CE%B9%CE...tpl/menu-id-61 ;;;
Δεν κάνω διαφήμιση αλλά ξέρω ότι και τα 2 είναι πολύ ελαστικά και φτιαγμένα να είναι κάτω από ήλιο χωρίς θέμα. Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία είναι μόνο για αναφορά. Έχουν όλες οι εταιρείες τέτοια υλικά.

----------


## tolias

Σοβάς στο feeder????? :O :O

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα τελευταία καπάκια του nvak φαίνεται να έχουν καλή συμπεριφορά. Επίσης το στεγανωτικό του sv1jdn κάνει θαύματα αλλά το βρίσκεις δύσκολα μιας και πωλείται μόνο σε ναυτικά είδη.

----------


## gas

Εγω παντως τα τελευταια χρονια εφαρμοζω την μεθοδο που φαινεται στις παρακατω φωτο με απολυτη επιτυχια στεγανωτητας αλλα και εξαιρετικης μακροζωιας. Αυτη την στιγμη υπαρχει feeder σε πιατο και μαλιστα εκτος Αθηνων σε βουνο χωρις κανενα προβλημα υγρασιας πανω απο 5 χρονια.
Ειναι η πιο οικονομικη και δροσιστικη μεθοδος χωρις να μπλεκεις με εξωτικα και ακριβα υλικα, πινελα,σοβαδες και δεν ξερω 'γω τι αλλο.

----------


## romias

Cool.Με τι τα κολλάς; ζέσταμα;

----------


## gas

Ναι, με ενα πιστολι θερμου αερα ή και με φλογιστρο χαμηλα και απο αποσταση το πλαστικο συρικνωνεται χωρις να αλλοιωνεται ή να λεπταινει και εφαρμοζει τελεια.Απλα θελει λιγο εξασκηση η ολη διαδικασια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολύ coca cola.. καλή ιδέα! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι την έχω κόψει πάνω από 1 χρόνο και κοιτάζω εναλλακτικές  ::

----------


## gas

Κοιτα δεν ειναι αναγκη να την πινεις εσυ μπορεις να κερνας τους φιλους και να κρατας τα μπουκαλια.
Προτεινω δε στα meeting απο δω και στο εξης μονο coca cola τερμα οι καφεδες!!!!!!

----------


## fistikaki

πολύ καλό. θα το εφαρμόσω. το σχήμα του πλαστικού δεν δημιουργεί θέμα στο σήμα ε;

----------


## NetTraptor

Του φέρνει λίγο ρέψιμο αλλά παίζει!

----------


## Space

Να δωσω και γω την ιδεα μου,

Κοβω σκληρη σακουλα (σαν του Jumbo) και την βαζω διπλη πανω στο feeder μαζι με διαφανη ταινια.
Χαλαει καθε 2 χρονια περιπου με την πρωτη βροχη.

----------


## nvak

Πρόβλημα είχαν τα πρώτα καπάκια λόγω λάθους υλικού. 
Τα σημερινά έχουν συμπληρώσει πάνω απο 3 χρόνια χωρίς το παραμικρό σκάσιμο.
Είναι απο πολυαιθυλένιο με πρόσθετα για αντοχή στον ήλιο.

Το μπουκάλι απο PET αντέχει, αλλά έχει μιά μικρή φασαρία (κατέβασμα feeder ζέσταμα κλπ)
Τα στεγανωτικά, κόλλες, ταινίες κλπ, πλέον αντέχουν λιγότερο απο τα καπάκια.

Καπάκια υπάρχουν πολλά. Αλλάξτε τα προληπτικά, δεν έχουν φασαρία.
Όποιος θέλει έρχεται και παίρνει να δώσει και στους γειτόνους του.

----------


## romias

Να και ένα άπο εμφιαλωμένο νερό.Το ζέστανα με κερί,η εφαρμογή είναι απίστευτη.

IMG_20131213_174423.jpg

----------


## ysam

Απλά ετοιμάσου να αδειάζεις νερά με αυτό.

----------


## romias

> Απλά ετοιμάσου να αδειάζεις νερά με αυτό.


Καλά δεν πρόκειται γιατί έχει και τρύπα,αλλά γιατί το λες,το χεις δοκιμάσει,θα σκάσει το PET;
O gas λέει 5 χρόνια το χει.
Δώσε ινφο.

----------


## ysam

Εντάξει αν έχεις τρύπα τότε γιατί βάζεις καπάκι και μάλιστα προσπαθείς να το κάνεις και εφαρμοστά κλειστό?Η λύση είναι μία βασικά.. Ανάποδα το πιάτο και αν θες μην βάζεις καν καπάκι.. Απλά μόνωσε καλά το N-type..  ::

----------


## gas

> Απλά ετοιμάσου να αδειάζεις νερά με αυτό.


δλδ εγω που βαζω απο coca cola θα αδειαζω αναψυκτικο;

παντως περα απο την πλακα για οποιον δεν θελει πιατο αναποδα η λυση αυτη ειναι εγγυημενη.

----------


## romias

> Εντάξει αν έχεις τρύπα τότε γιατί βάζεις καπάκι και μάλιστα προσπαθείς να το κάνεις και εφαρμοστά κλειστό?Η λύση είναι μία βασικά.. Ανάποδα το πιάτο και αν θες μην βάζεις καν καπάκι.. Απλά μόνωσε καλά το N-type..


Σε δουλεία να βρισκόμαστε.Την τρύπα την είχα από πριν.

----------


## gas

Επειδη εχουμε χειμωνα ακομη μπροστα μας οποιος νομιζει οτι θα εχει προβλημα στεγανωτητας στα feeder του και θελει να κανει κατι γι'αυτο ας επικοινωνησει μαζι μου για τις λεπτομερειες.
Εχω αρκετους ΡΕΤ πατους και μπορω να εξυπηρετησω μερικους. Οποιος δε ερθει με τα μπουκαλια του ακομη καλυτερα.Η ολη διαδικασια κραταει μερικα λεπτα και θα εχει το κεφαλι του ησυχο για πολλα χρονια με μηδενικο κοστος παντα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα feeder με τα παλιά πρεσαριστά χωνάκια που δεν χωράει σε pet από 1 1/2 λίτρο.
Προσωρινά ταπώθηκε με κεσεδάκι από μισόκιλο γιαουρτάκι.
Αυτό το πλαστικό δεν έχει της ίδιες συστολικές ιδιότητες με το pet όταν ζεσταίνεται αλλά τέλος πάντων την έκανε την δουλειά του.

----------


## gas

Υπαρχει και pet των 2lt. Εκει νομιζω οτι θα χωραει αφου εχει μεγαλυτερη διαμετρο. Θα κρατησει ο κεσες αλλα δεν νομιζω για πολυ.

----------


## gvaf

Πάντος ο "Πάτος" της Cola έχει φοβερή εφαρμογή.
Στο ζέσταμα μαζεύει σαν θερμοσυστελόμενο.

----------


## john70

Πάντα πρέπει ο πάτος να εχεις καλή εφαρμογή....... ελπίζω να έχει και αντοχή !





> Πάντος ο "Πάτος" της Cola έχει φοβερή εφαρμογή.
> Στο ζέσταμα μαζεύει σαν θερμοσυστελόμενο.

----------


## fistikaki

έχω δοκιμάσει το 2λιτρο pet με επιτυχία σε μεγάλο feeder. έπιασε πάνω του μια χαρά. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikolas_350

Το έχεις ανεβάσει μάλιστα και photo όπου το έπιασε το μάτι μου.
Απλά δεν βρήκα όταν το ήθελα 2λίτρο.

----------


## gvaf

Εμένα το feeder είναι πλέον κάπως έτσι :

1325613986-apokleistiko-photoreportage-kwlos-maimou-dnt-mnimonio.jpg

images.jpg

----------

